
The Roots Of White Anxiety - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/19/opinion/19douthat.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
GiraffeNecktie
I wonder if part of the bias towards admitting people from a higher economic
class is simply that that's the group that provides most of the big
endowments.

~~~
yalurker
That hypothesis is stated in both the article and the source material.
However, even if financial considerations are a part of it, they can't explain
the full extent of the discrimination though - that 4H & Future Farmers of
America count against an applicant while all other extracurriculars help.

~~~
jbooth
You're misstating the findings.

This wasn't a double-blind study where for applications where all else was
equal, 4H hurts applicants.

This was a statement about the populations. The population that is in 4H is
less likely to get in (or likely to even apply) to top schools than the
population that is in, say, debate. That's not really controversial, although
it's worth theorizing about ways to improve the situation.

------
barry-cotter
It's not new and it discusees race. The time is 19:07 CET. How long 'til it's
deaded?

~~~
thecircusb0y
It was new to me, and It was interesting to read. But I'm very interested in
interpretations since I actually found it hard to understand the tone and pov
of the author.

